# Ich suche Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation!



## Blobla (31. Mai 2013)

Hey leute ich bin frisch angemeldet hier und schieß direkt mit der ersten frage los!

Ich bin eigentlich ein richtiger Zocker und liebe es , doch seit geraumer Zeit ( ca 3 Monaten) weiß ich einfach nicht mehr was ich zocken kann , geschweige denn am Pc machen kann ( ich habe ein Rl ich mach oft was mit Freunden , doch auch die haben nicht immer Zeit  ).
Ich habe ca. 2 Jahre lang ein großen teil der Mmo`s durchforstet und ausgetestet , wirklich gehalten hat mich da nur Dragonica und Minecraft.
Ich suche jetzt aber wieder ein Spiel zu spielen ( am besten F2p), bei dem auch die Motivation wieder stimmt und bei dem ich auch richtig Bock hab wieder zu suchten. Problem ich habe eben viele Mmos schon angetestet und ein Singleplayer Game will ich nicht , dass wäre wieder ein anderes Thema.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier Spiele vorschlagen dies wirklich in sich haben und die man mit seinen Freunden zocken kann, es werden aber auch Hobbys als Antwort akzeptiert , da ich auf der Suche nach einem bin dass ich mit nem Kolleg ausüben kann und nicht zu kostspielig ist.

Meine derzeitigen Hobbys sind zeichnen, geocachen , zocken  und Pfadfinderei.

hoffe irh könnt mri wieder auf die "Sprünge" helfen


----------



## Monsjo (31. Mai 2013)

Hmm, Ich fand Terraria mit Freunden immer SEHR zeitfressend.


----------



## Keksdose12 (31. Mai 2013)

> Meine derzeitigen Hobbys sind zeichnen, geocachen , zocken  und Pfadfinderei.



na da hab ich was für dich . kennst du DayZ ?

Kurzbeschreibung: 
du wirst in einer Welt ausgesetzt , die von Zombies überrannt wurde dort musst du dir essen, trinken, medic-zeug, waffen usw. besorgen und dich gegen Zombies und andere Spieler behaupten 

das ganze kostet dann 20 Euro . naja also Arma 2 co kostet soviel DayZ selber is ne kostenlose Mod.

mfg

 keksdose


----------



## Frontline25 (31. Mai 2013)

World Of Tanks  hänge 2 jahre dran und hab erst fast mein Tier 10


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2013)

Tera online (F2P), Rift (12.6. F2P),Age of Wushu/Wulin(F2P).


----------



## Blobla (31. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt hab ein großteil der Online Games mal abgefarmt und auch einige andere .

DayZ hab ich selber schon seit langem , Terraria genauso und auch ausgelutscht. 
WoT ist nich so mein Typ ich bin eher der Rpler 
Tera hab ich bis ~20 gezockt und es wurd dann ziemlich öde :/ Rift fand ich in der closed beta schon lame und Age of Wulin wollt ich eh mal ausprobieren 

Danke Trotzdem schonmal


----------



## Icedaft (31. Mai 2013)

Such Dir eine Freundin....


----------



## Blobla (31. Mai 2013)

haha schon lang dabei


----------



## Nostrex (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn du sowiso schon DayZ (und Demnach Arma 2 OA) Hast, könntest du dir eventuell mal den ACE Mod in verbindung mit ACRE und einem Server mit TS anschauen, macht mächtig laune 
MfG


----------



## Blobla (31. Mai 2013)

Kann ich mir denken ( Ace kenn ich schon ) aber weißt du ich ahb die Lust an so ziemlich jedem Spiel dass ich ejmals gezockt hab verloren , das ist mein problem -.-


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Parkour? Levels ohne Grenzen, Du tust gleichzeitig etwas für deine Fitness, kannst es mit Freunden spielen und es kostet nichts.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...Hj3RcqfMzzSepslWd0XP6cQ&bvm=bv.47244034,d.Yms


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. Juni 2013)

Icedraft ist im babomodus angelangt 
Hatte ich auch mal, 2, 3 Monate net gezockt dann gings wieder


----------



## Blobla (1. Juni 2013)

Hätt ich schreiben sollen , ich üb Parkour schons eit nem Jahr aus , Anfangs jeden tag , mittlerweile kaum noch . es fehlen einfach die Leute dazu und der perfekte Ort. 
Auch wenn man Parkour wirklich überall machen kann , gibt es doch Plätze da gehen einem das Herz auf , so siehts hier in der 20k Einwohner Stadt leider nicht aus :/
Was ist Icedraft ?


----------



## maxmueller92 (2. Juni 2013)

Der User drei Beiträge unter mir.


----------



## Blobla (2. Juni 2013)

achso ja jetzt versteh ichs


----------



## Icedaft (2. Juni 2013)

@maxmueller92 wer sich und sein Hobby zu ernst nimmt, läuft Gefahr den Kontakt  zum RL zu verlieren. Alles in gesundem Maße und wohlportioniert... Es wird sich keine Freundin finden lassen die damit leben kann, das Ihr Freund in der Freizeit 365 Tage im Jahr 5 bis 10 Stunden täglich vor der Daddelkiste verbringt. Es gibt mehr da draußen als virtuelle Welten.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Juni 2013)

Gotham City Impostors (: F2P Egoshooter wo schon fun macht


----------



## Blobla (6. Juni 2013)

^schon gesehn , aber spricht mich nicht an :/


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2013)

League of Legends, am Anfang machts noch keinen Spaß dann sehr und dann regt man sich nur noch über andere auf, TOP^^


----------



## Mr.M. (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn du mit einem Kumpel anfangen willst, mach Kraft und Kampfsport.  (Sambo, Jiu Jitsu, Muay-Thai, Boxen...) Die Motivation zu zweit ist einfach höher  und das Training mit einem festen Partner effektiver. Du kannst auch  jeden anderen Ring- und Fauskampfsport nehmen, solange die Leute viel  Sparring machen. Deine Woche sieht dann so aus.

Mo: Fitti
Di: Sambo
Mi: Thai-boxen
Do: Fitti
Fr: Sambo
Sa: Thai-Boxen
So: zocken

Im Fitti 2x die Woche ein Ganzkörpertraining mit Grundübungen (Mo. schwer: 4,6,8 Wdh in negativ Pyramide, Do. leicht: 20-15 Wdh, klassisch). Du  achtest dabei auf deine Ernährung und nach 3 Jahren hast du eine  brauchbare Figur, ausreichend Selbstbewustsein und die Mädels fangen  an sich für dich zu interessieren.  
Solltest du den Fehler machen und dir was festes anlachen, ist deine Freizeit neben dem Sport eh im Eimer. Und wenn es dann neben dem ganzen rumgehure immernoch langweilig sein sollte, spielst du eben mal für ne Stunde Dota2.


----------



## John_Walker (13. August 2013)

@Mr.M. es gibt auch Menschen die arbeiten müssen/eine Freundin haben P: (ich z.B. hab für so viel Sport keine Zeit), ich mein ich mach 2-4x die Woche Sport, aber jeden Tag passt nicht in meinen Zeitplan, da sich Wohnungen nicht selber putzen und Einkäufe leider nicht kostenlos nachhause kommen P:

Aber BTT: Ich würd die LoL empfehlen^^mit Freunden macht es Spaß und selbst allein. Spiel es nun schon sehr lang und hab noch lange nicht die Lust verloren.


----------



## KasradKull (18. August 2013)

ich frage mich wie ihr von einem spliel mit langzeitmotivation zu thai boxen usw kommt O.o nur weil er ein spiel mit langzeitmotivation sucht heißt das doch nicht das er das spiel jeden tag 10 stunden suchten will ^^


----------



## Stueppi (18. August 2013)

Oh Gott, aus "Suche Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation" ist ein "wer hat das Beste RL" geworden xD

Ernsthaft, euerer RL intressiert keinen und wer damit angeben muss womit er seine Freizeit außerhalb der "PC Zeit" füllt wirkt auf mich wie jemand ders echt nötig hat das die Leute besser von ihm denken als er ist und das ist armselig!


----------



## Mulgrim (25. August 2013)

Gibt halt einige die mit ihrem RL was beweisen wollen.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. August 2013)

Mein RL ist mir so wichtig das ich es seit Jahren im Schrank einsperre!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2013)

league of legends


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> league of legends



Jupp! Lässt mich seit 2 Jahren nicht los!


----------



## El-Wizard (17. September 2013)

ich find Desert-operatrions oder wargame1942 lassen sich gut über lange Zeit spielen


----------



## kmf (18. September 2013)

Ich zock seit ca 2 Jahren RoM. Macht immer noch riesen Spaß. Hab mir jetzt sogar einen Zwerg zugelegt.

Gehört aber viel Durchhaltevermögen dazu, in der Zeit seinen Char auf HighEnd zu kriegen.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2013)

RoM ist pures Pay2Win, das sag ich aus erfahrung, habs 3 Jahre im High-End Bereich (einer der besten Mages auf dem Server) gespielt.

Ich hab fast 300€ in das Spiel gepumpt um in die aktuellsten Instanzen mitgehen zu können und was reißen zu können. Und dann sau viel gefarmt, die Instanzen haben keinerlei Taktik und sind nur Gearchecks und der letzte wirklich gute und stimmige Raid war Halle des Dämonenkönigs.


----------



## kmf (20. September 2013)

Das hat sich aber mittlerweile gründlich geändert. Die neuste Ini ist so anspruchsvoll, sei es von der Taktik bzw. dem Zusammenspiel der Truppe, dass sogar die besten HighEnd-Gilden bis aufs äußerste gefordert sind. Das mit Kohle "reinpumpen" ist jeden selbst überlassen. Mich kostet das Game keinen Pfennig. Das finanziert sich selbst, ich könnte darüber hinaus sogar echte Kohle per PSC rausziehen. Ich setzt das InGamegold aber ein für Diaskauf im AH, bzw. statte meinen Zwerg mit bestem Equip aus. Der ist erst Lvl 18 und hat jetzt schon die Power eines Lvl 50 Chars.

Noch was zu den Inis. Wenn die mit der Levelstufe gelaufen werden, für welche sie gedacht sind, dann sind alle Inis ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Das ändert sich erst, wenn man in der Levelstufe mehr als 10 Stufen über der der Bosse ist. Dann braucht man in den meisten Fällen keine Taktik, sondern nur noch pure Damage. Es gibt aber auch einige Ausnahmen. So z.Bsp. Inis mit hohem Eventanteil und alle HM-Mode-Inis lassen sich nur mit Taktik bewältigen.


Aber es muss ja net unbedingt RoM sein. KotoR kostet auch nix mehr und bietet auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (20. September 2013)

Civilization V

Es gibt unzählige Wege zu gewinnen, zahlreiche verschieden Völker mit unterschiedlichen
Stärken, zufällig gebaute Karten (keine Wiederholung) und eine große Anzahl verschiedener 
Einheiten und Gebäude.

Ist auch gut im Multiplayer, kann man wunderbar mit nem Kumpel zocken.


----------

